# If someone heard only the nicknames of your types(MBTI, Enneagram, Instincts Var, etc.) what perception would they have of you?



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

This is a fun concept  I've always felt like "The Defender" sounds very Paladin. I like to play the tank role in video/tabletop games, so it fits.

*MBTI*: The Defender, The Nurturer, Sentinel (SJs)
*Enneagram*: The Peacemaker, The Mediator
*Tritype*: The Stockholm Syndrome (yikes!)



Scoobyscoob said:


> *MBTI: *The Executive, The Commander.
> *Enneagram: *The Maverick, The Iconoclast, The Protector.
> *Tritype: *The Justice-Fighter, The Warrior.
> *Instinctual Stacking: *The Peacock.
> *Enneagram+Instinct: *The Knight who can also be Castled in a dire situation. (seriously)


I'm picturing the main character of a first person shooter or action game/film


----------

